# Josh 6:15



## clark thompson (Jan 22, 2016)

Joshua 6:15 King James Version (KJV)
15 And it came to pass on the seventh day, that they rose early about the dawning of the day, and compassed the city after the same manner seven times: only on that day they compassed the city seven times.

Joshua 6:15
ECB 15 And so be it, on the seventh day, they start early about the ascending of dawn, and surround the city after the same judgment seven times: except on that day they surround the city seven times.

These are my thoughts.
God wants us to follow Him the long distances and not just stop after a short time or distance.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 22, 2016)

clark thompson said:


> These are my thoughts.
> God wants us to follow Him the long distances and not just stop after a short time or distance



No doubt, but God also works in his own timing. Surely God could have brought down the walls of Jericho on the first day, and yet did not. Just as God could have surely created the world in an instant, and yet did not. Calvin has a few thoughts on this:

“Here the error of those is manifestly refuted, who maintain that the world was made in a moment. For it is too violent a cavil to contend that Moses distributes the work which God perfected at once into six days, for the mere purpose of conveying instruction. Let us rather conclude that God himself took the space of six days, for the purpose of accommodating his works to the capacity of men. I have said above that six days were employed in the formation of the world; not that God, to whom one moment is as a thousand years, had need of this succession of time, but that he might engage us in the contemplation of his works."


----------



## Jack K (Jan 22, 2016)

Or perhaps, more centrally, the reason for circling seven times on the seventh day is to be a sign of judgment and the Lord's victory. Consider the opening of the seventh seal in Revelation, and how it gives rise to seven trumpets, seven plagues, and seven bowls of wrath.


----------

